
Can you recommend good technical newsletters to follow? - dentisto
I am looking for good people to follow that deliver constant quality content to people via their blog and newsletter. No matter the particular technology and the targeted demographic (beginners or not).<p>As a reference, two guys I am following and I like are Oren Ellenbogen and Flavio Copes.
======
godelmachine
1\. The Morning Paper by Adrian Colyer

2\. ArXiv has a mailing list.

3\. MIT Technology Review though these days they demand paid subscription

4\. IEEE Spectrum

5\. Demire’s blog. He’s a professor and his blog often appears at top in HN.

6\. Wired, if you consider it technical

------
ruairidhwm
Better Dev Link ([https://betterdev.link/](https://betterdev.link/)) is
excellent!

------
imakwana
ACM Queue magazine/newsletter [1] has free access to all articles and
insightful essays on various computer science and software engineering topics.

[1] [https://dl.acm.org/magazine/queue](https://dl.acm.org/magazine/queue)

------
gadders
I was just about to suggest Software Lead Weekly [1], but if you're following
Oren you already have that covered.

[1] Posting the link anyway for anyone else:
[https://softwareleadweekly.com/](https://softwareleadweekly.com/)

------
Jefro118
I interview open source maintainers at sourcesort.com, the interviews aren't
usually highly technical but it depends on how they approach the questions.

------
rchaudhary
Check out, [https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/)

